# m67 c or eagle cuda 350 gps



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

trying to decide which way to go ..buy the m 67c with no gps or buy the eagle cuda 350 with the gps and is $100 cheaper. i know the m67c is probably the better of the 2 but i havn't heard too much on the eagle...any thoughts out there would be greatly appreciated, thanks gary


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have an older Eagle Cuda 225 I think? Black and white screen. This unit does all I need and then some. I mostly fish the SC River and anchor bay. Stores tons of way points, gives me depth, temp etc etc. Color screen would be cool but in my little 16 ft Aluminum boat its works awsome.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

......That's *X*67c , the (M68c has GPS) and the 'Cuda 300/350 won't do as good as a *COLOR* machine will.










NIGHT & DAY difference man - I'll _NEVER_ buy another grey scale ever.

In my little 16 foot boat - there's TWO color combo units that were valued over $1800 new , with the map cards included.
:evilsmile










If you need & use the GPS and can't swing the $349-$399 for a M68c (or a Humminbird 385c , which DOES take mapping cards) 









then the Eagle's about the only choice.
If you want the best SONAR for the money and are set on either the 'Cuda 350 or the X67c - go with the X67c and save your coin for a separate GPS , even IF it's a $99 Garmin eTreX.


RAS


FWIW , this will _probably_ get moved to the electronics section.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

They look pretty nice, screen size is a little small for my taste. Probably ok on a smaller boat though.


----------

